# Nameplate fastener



## sgriggs (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm at a loss here.  I need some of the little metal things that are used to fasten a nameplate to a lathe.  What are they called?

Scott


----------



## sgriggs (Jan 17, 2014)

sgriggs said:


> I'm at a loss here.  I need some of the little metal things that are used to fasten a nameplate to a lathe.  What are they called?
> 
> Scott



Just found it finally.  It's a drive screw rivet.


----------



## nolo (Jan 17, 2014)

I used these drive screws from mcMaster
http://www.mcmaster.com/#drive-screws/=qaligi

Not sure of the size I order off the top of my head.


----------



## sinebar (Jan 17, 2014)

Check out screw nails at McMaster-Carr

jj


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 17, 2014)

Sometimes called U-drive screws or rivets.


----------

